# Before and After - Restoration



## da_mich*

Maybe its interesting for someone who think his knife is done. You can save the most knives! 

*Before:*






*After:*









*Before:*




*
After:*





*Only After Pic (Knife was totaly chiped and scratched): *







*

*


----------



## Michi

Could you explain what it was you did to get those knives back into shape? I'm sure a lot of people would be interested.


----------



## da_mich*

Michi said:


> Could you explain what it was you did to get those knives back into shape? I'm sure a lot of people would be interested.



Hello,
I must go to sleep now because its 0:30Am here in Germany  but I will write a new post how easy it is.
It's unbelievable but the Damascus knife from last picture was fixed in less then half an hour of working time (without etching).
But I can tell you now "Hilti WFO 280" makes knifes great again in a few minutes.


----------



## dwalker

Very nice work. 

What can you tell me about the stone in the Santoku after pic?


----------



## da_mich*

dwalker said:


> Very nice work.
> 
> What can you tell me about the stone in the Santoku after pic?



Thanks,

its a Shapton Pro 320 but this stone is only a pattern. What kind of information do you like know about this stone?


----------



## da_mich*

Michi said:


> Could you explain what it was you did to get those knives back into shape? I'm sure a lot of people would be interested.



Step1:
Remove dirt and rust with a rust eraser

Notification:
If rust is under the handle, remove it!

Step2:
Remove Chips with a water cooled grinding wheel (90° angle).

Step3:
3.1 Remove scratches with a sander. I tighten a sander up side down in a vise.
3.1 Beginning sanding with ~P240 water resistant sand paper and a few drops of water! Never use to much water! Take care there is no water inside elektrical parts!
3.2 If there is a similar scratch patern change paper do next grid! I go 240->400->600->800->1500->2000->3000->5000
Notification: P2000 = ~8000 japanese stone
3.3 polish with chrom metall polish

Step4:
sharpening -> finish

Notification:
If you have a damascus knife you must etch it after sanding and before the polish paste. Maybe i make a video next time.


----------



## da_mich*

Update:
Today I restored a Misono UX10 with the Hilti WFO-280. Maybe the video is interesting for someone.

Youtube:


----------



## juice

Well, you wouldn't want that handle to catch


----------



## paranoia_bro

da_mich* said:


> Update:
> Today I restored a Misono UX10 with the Hilti WFO-280. Maybe the video is interesting for someone.
> 
> Youtube:




It's always nice to watch these videos, so soothing


----------



## da_mich*

I have made a new full restoration video of a Kiya Nihonbashi Nakiri knife. Maybe it´s interesting for someone.


----------



## paranoia_bro

da_mich* said:


> I have made a new full restoration video of a Kiya Nihonbashi Nakiri knife. Maybe it´s interesting for someone.




That knife sure has seen some things


----------



## birdsfan

Just out of curiousity, did you have to use multiple sheets of each grit sandpaper for the misono restoration, or was one sheet at each grit sufficient? I am going out to buy sandpaper in that grit progression today.


----------



## da_mich*

I use high quality waterproof sandpaper from Matador. One pice of each grit is enough for one knife.


----------



## demirtasem

da_mich* said:


> Step1:
> Remove dirt and rust with a rust eraser
> 
> Notification:
> If rust is under the handle, remove it!
> 
> Step2:
> Remove Chips with a water cooled grinding wheel (90° angle).
> 
> Step3:
> 3.1 Remove scratches with a sander. I tighten a sander up side down in a vise.
> 3.1 Beginning sanding with ~P240 water resistant sand paper and a few drops of water! Never use to much water! Take care there is no water inside elektrical parts!
> 3.2 If there is a similar scratch patern change paper do next grid! I go 240->400->600->800->1500->2000->3000->5000
> Notification: P2000 = ~8000 japanese stone
> 3.3 polish with chrom metall polish
> 
> Step4:
> sharpening -> finish
> 
> Notification:
> If you have a damascus knife you must etch it after sanding and before the polish paste. Maybe i make a video next time.



A newbie question: Is this general process affect the heat treatment?


----------



## da_mich*

No, the blade is always cold


----------



## da_mich*

birdsfan said:


> Just out of curiousity, did you have to use multiple sheets of each grit sandpaper for the misono restoration, or was one sheet at each grit sufficient? I am going out to buy sandpaper in that grit progression today.



Hello, do you have tryed this method?


----------



## birdsfan

As a matter of fact, I was just down in the workshop taking a knife through the progression. It was a knife that I thinned on some pretty coarse stones. Unfortunately, I moved off of the coarser paper a little early. I didn't see some faint scratches that didn't sand out, until after I got to 1000. So I will have to start on it again on my next day off. Despite the faint scratches, it still looks much better. In fact, only I would really notice them. Still going to use the blade at work tomorrow.

I can tell this technique is going to help me bring a few of my knives back life. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## da_mich*

Oh nice  Do you have a before and after picture? If you have deep scratches start with lower grit (~240). If you practice this method two or three times you will get a 100% perfekt result.


----------



## birdsfan

I didnt take a before, but I will on my next project. I did some thinning on a Tadatsuna Inox. In fact, I regret not taking a choil shot before the thinning. It had a nice sharp edge but had a noticable shoulder right behind the edge. I spent hours trying to ease that. This will be my next polishing project.


----------



## da_mich*

I never tryed thinning a knife with a sander. But maybe it works to with a ~150 grit paper.


----------



## birdsfan

I have seen YouTube videos of people thinning with a belt sander. I am always too worried about ruining the heat treat by doing that.


----------



## da_mich*

I have a hobby belt sander from Peugeot and tryed it. It´s very dangerous for your knife. You have only ~3 seconds for thinning and then you must cool it down in water. i don´t recommend this method with high price knives.
But with the sander it stays cool.


----------

